# iPad/iPhone apps?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm always on the lookout for a fun new app. What are your favorites? Right now, I'm addicted to Angry Birds. I also got a new grocery list app, grocery IQ, which seems pretty useful.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm a games gal so these will all be games. For the iPhone I love DoodleJump and Fruit Ninja! Both are very addictive. I also use Words With Friends to play Scrabble with people (it's free!). I'm TripleC Photo on there if you want to look me up.  On the iPad I am addicted to Pinball HD (awesome game!) and I like to play BrainChallenge HD every day too. As for non-games, the apps I use the most are NYC-related and probably not helpful to anyone who doesn't live here.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am so glad you started this Kim. my iphone is basically app-less! 
The one app I would love to find a personal recommendation on is a voice turn by turn navigation app. I know Tom Tom has one, but have heard mixed reviews. I would so love not to buy yet another electronic device, but feel I do need navigation every now and then when I am driving.


----------



## goiter6 (Mar 6, 2010)

This is my itouch list:
I found the game Tower Madness Zero to be massively addictive.
Fanball has a decent app if you are into fantasy sports.
I also found Stickwars and Ragdoll Blaster to be entertaining.
The imdb/wikipedia apps can be useful.
Other ones I use a lot are the Wall Street Journal, NY Times, Tap Tap, Sportacular, Pandora, and Unblock Free.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The technology and intelligence of my iPhone is wasted on me. There is a book that I plan to download it is call “iPhone for Dummies”. I actually do have the instructions for the iPhone. Working late one night I wanted to look up something so I decided to print the instruction to our main printer. When I went to pick it up there was the iPhone bible or at least enough pages to amount to the size the Old and New Testament.

I do love the Skype it allows me to talk to my DD in Wales. The Kindle is a must. I love poker so I have a couple apps for that. My DD downloaded a cigarette lighter so if I go to a concert or a vigil for someone I’ll have a candle. I really should check out the app store if I can figure out how to find what I am looking for.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Have you tried Talking Tom?


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*AllRecipes.com Dinner Spinner PRO app!!!!*

There is a website called "allrecipes.com" that people submit recipes to. For free - you can set up your own "digital recipe box" and save any of the recipes on their website to it. *You can also enter your own recipes* and either "post them" or select "private" when you don't want to post it. (You can't post other peoples recipes as your own - so if its not "original" I enter them and mark them private.

Here's the BEST part: For $2.99 you can buy All Recipes.com Dinner Spinner Pro. I never use the "dinner spinner" feature - but at the bottom of the screen their is a small recipe box icon. Click on it - and you can see any of the recipes you've saved or entered in your on-line private recipe box. This is great because I want MY recipe and ingredients - not just random ones off the internet.

I use this A LOT when I stop at the grocery store and want to see the ingredients of a specific recipe! You know how you go to the grocery - and find a certain cut of meat, or chicken or fish on sale - so you decide to buy it, but you need to access the recipe to get the other ingredients...... Also - you can use the on-line recipe in the kitchen when cooking.

FEATURES:
Search the site's entire selection of recipes
Include (or exclude) up to eight ingredients
Search by nutrition information
Search and save recipes to your online Recipe Box
Create, save, and share shopping lists
Change number of servings for recipes
Email recipes to your friends
Share recipes with Bluetooth
See all recipe ratings and reviews
Rate recipes
View recipe photos
Easily upload your own recipe photos
View recipes in kitchen-friendly format


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Red Laser App*

When you're shopping and find something you want to buy, but you want to compare prices: Take a photo of the bar code and Red Laser tells you where else you can buy the item locally and all the different prices....


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*ASPCA Pet Toxins*

Pet Toxins lists all plants that are poisonous to pets. click on the name of the plant and it shows you a photo of the plant and lists the symptoms.....

Very helpful when you're at the nursery trying to pick out plants for your yard!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Gate Guru*

Pick the airport you're at from the list, then pick the concourse you're on. Gate Guru will tell you all the shops and food choices on that concourse. So if you need to grab a new book, or have to have ice cream..... you know exactly where to go. There's a description of what the shop offers....but best of all, customers can rate their experience and comment about it. You can avoid others bad airport experiences!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Shazam*

Ever hear a song playing - and you want to know the name of the song?? Shazam "listens" to a few bars of the song and lets you know what it is. You can then "preview" the song and purchase it from itunes right then! Sweet!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

My grandkids love to play on my iphone when we're in a restaurant...so I also have Skee Ball, Jelly Car, PacMan, Stone Loops of Jurassica....and other games. Okay, I play Jurassica and Skee Ball sometimes....LOL

Kim, I'll try Angry Birds....


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

trueblue said:


> I'm always on the lookout for a fun new app. What are your favorites? Right now, I'm addicted to *Angry Birds*. I also got a new grocery list app, grocery IQ, which seems pretty useful.


Did you get that after I told you about it on FB? Our whole family plays the game. It's sad when I try and try to get thru a level with no success and my kids will say " I will get you thru that level mom" and they do it on the first try. HA HA! Makes me feel like a loser.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Pocket God, Ragdoll Blaster, Doodle Jump and Doodle Flight, My DD loves Jelly cars. My favorite game is Collapse, and I love the Kindle app.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow! Looks like I'm the only one with no games 

My favorite apps:
Yelp - food, entertainment, etc.
Facebook (obviously)
Craigsphone - this is the craigslist app (it's awesome!)
World Traffic - has traffic cams all over the world so you can find out if there's a problem and what it is and plan an alternate route
SnapTell - take a photo of something or a barcode and it will find it online for you!
Flixster - Movie reviews
Urbanspoon - food app (I like Yelp better though)
Wikipanion - wikipedia
iHandy Level - exactly what it says, turns the phone into a level
Quick Graph - 3D graphing capabilities, came in very handy during calculus classes when my full calculator died!
Weather Channel
and of course, ESPN when College Football season starts! Gotta see what they're saying about my Hurricanes!


----------

